

Set a direction for your startup by applying to tech incubators. - swatermasysk
http://blog.kickofflabs.com/set-a-direction-for-your-startup-by-applying-to-tech-incubators

======
Toddward
The author's advice about filling out incubator forms is spot-on. I've found
that completing a mock-application is extremely useful in organizing my
thoughts and identifying the strengths and weaknesses of my ideas. That point
also feeds into the last point - there are no bad ideas, just ideas that
haven't been thought-through enough - filling out applications while declining
to submit will help prepare you for when you actually decide to take the
plunge.

